# IP camera only on local network



## Tbird18 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,
Have a problem connecting my new IPcamera Elro C903IP so I can access it through the internet.
I already saw some posts with similar problems but mine is a bit different I guess.
Did the camera setup according to the manual. Local access (wifi network) works fine but access through internet remains impossible. 
IP of the camera is still 10.0.0.110 but I found out that for access trough the internet the IP would be like 192.168. etc but I can't change it properly.
I have cable internet and a wifi router Netgear WNDR3700v2.
Documentation that I found about port forwarding etc is not clear enough to me. I tried over and over but can't get it to work :banghead:.
Could somebody give me a useful hint please ?
Thanks in advance !
Robert.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"IP of the camera is still 10.0.0.110 but I found out that for access trough the internet the IP would be like 192.168. "

You misunderstood. The camera needs to be on your subnet. This means if your pc is at 192.168.1.10 the camera needs to be in the 192.168.1.x subnet

To access the camera and to change its ip you have to connect to 10.0.0.110
You do this by setting your pc to a static ip of 10.0.0.1 then put 10.0.0.110 in your browser and you should be presented with the camera configuration interface. Change its ip to your subnet. Log out, set your ip back to using dhcp and then put the ip address you assigned to the camera and test your access to its config page


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi
Wanderer is right ur camera has to be on same subnet ie192.168.1.x 
There some cd came with camera for set up or u can web browse it. There u can change the settings.


----------

